# Hog Calls?



## jkendal1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Anyone use Hog calls? If so, what do you think about em?
I picked up a K&H Tuskarora Grunter from Chucks Bait&Tackle . I want to use it this weekend, but I have never used one or seen anyone use one hog hunting.


----------



## DrK (Feb 27, 2018)

Haven't used one but I just got an electronic caller for coyotes and plan to try it on a hog spot.  I plan to try the distressed piglet and rabbit sounds and see if a coyote or a pig responds.  If the pigs are within earshot I bet there a big probability they will come.


----------



## jkendal1 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Calls*

I would assume pigs and coyotes would come. I've just never used a call while pig hunting.  Well I guess I'll find out.  
Good Luck DrK


----------



## Son (Feb 27, 2018)

Used a pig in distress and almost got ran over by two big sows one day.  Also, had a sqealing hog in a trap, i set up nearby and shot hogs as they came out to the noisy hog. So, i think calls will work for hogs.


----------



## jkendal1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Son said:


> Used a pig in distress and almost got ran over by two big sows one day.  Also, had a sqealing hog in a trap, i set up nearby and shot hogs as they came out to the noisy hog. So, i think calls will work for hogs.


Thanks, I hope it works. I need some meat in the freezer.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 28, 2018)

jkendal1 said:


> Anyone use Hog calls? If so, what do you think about em?
> I picked up a K&H Tuskarora Grunter from Chucks Bait&Tackle . I want to use it this weekend, but I have never used one or seen anyone use one hog hunting.



 Go to youtube and search for calling wild hogs,   there are quite a few videos showing that it does work !


----------



## DrK (Feb 28, 2018)

I'll give a report if it happens!


----------



## jkendal1 (Feb 28, 2018)

transfixer said:


> Go to youtube and search for calling wild hogs,   there are quite a few videos showing that it does work !


Not a single video on the call in question though. They will eat anything so I'm sure they will come to most anything. Never experienced it though personally.


----------



## jkendal1 (Feb 28, 2018)

DrK said:


> I'll give a report if it happens!


Same here, I'll post pictures after. Thanks!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 28, 2018)

*sour milk..........*

and corn mixed with some grape jelly.....

great call

s&r


----------



## frankwright (Feb 28, 2018)

I have the ihunt electronic caller from Ruger with the Convergent Wild Hog Pro App.
It sounds great and has a ton of calls but I have not killed a hog with it yet.


----------



## jkendal1 (Mar 1, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> and corn mixed with some grape jelly.....
> 
> great call
> 
> s&r


Old milk and jelly, I'll have to try it now. I looked everywhere for a good review or video of use and outcome, but no luck. The call had been on Chuck's Bait and Tackle's shelf for so long it had dust on the box, no one in the store knew they even had one, so I got a good discount on it. The call sounds great. Hopefully I get on one with it tonight.


----------



## jkendal1 (Mar 1, 2018)

frankwright said:


> I have the ihunt electronic caller from Ruger with the Convergent Wild Hog Pro App.
> It sounds great and has a ton of calls but I have not killed a hog with it yet.



The you tube videos make it look like as soon as they cut the call on, hogs just plunder towards them. I beg to differ. I have never used a pig call, but I know it wont make pigs be willing to take a bullet. I am hoping to draw em just a little closer.


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 1, 2018)

Looking forward to some positive reports.  I have killed d a lot of coyotes over a call when I lived in Ca.  And a lot of times it wa like the YouTube videos.  Turn the call in and the dogs ar there by the time you pick your head up.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Glenn Guess was experimenting with calling hogs and has some videos of his experiences. He did have limited success and had some interesting results.


----------



## mattuga (Mar 9, 2018)

jkendal, how'd it go?  

I'm thinking I'd rather use a corn pile rather than potentially scare them off.  We have a lot of hogs at our lease and if you know the typical travel routes they'll find corn within 3-5 hours sometimes.  You can also get pigs on a good schedule with corn.  I told my dad 2 weeks ago the pigs have been showing up right at 7:30 for a week and we heard rustling at 7:28 and he killed a pig at 7:35.  Corn does the job but the call would be handy and less prep if it worked!

If someone can say it worked for them I think it'd be a fun addition or a last effort before calling a hunt.  I'm sure some GON member can give a yay or nay on it with experience...


----------



## jkendal1 (Mar 9, 2018)

mattuga said:


> jkendal, how'd it go?
> 
> I'm thinking I'd rather use a corn pile rather than potentially scare them off.  We have a lot of hogs at our lease and if you know the typical travel routes they'll find corn within 3-5 hours sometimes.  You can also get pigs on a good schedule with corn.  I told my dad 2 weeks ago the pigs have been showing up right at 7:30 for a week and we heard rustling at 7:28 and he killed a pig at 7:35.  Corn does the job but the call would be handy and less prep if it worked!
> 
> If someone can say it worked for them I think it'd be a fun addition or a last effort before calling a hunt.  I'm sure some GON member can give a yay or nay on it with experience...



Man I did not get to go last weekend  but I am trying for tonight if it's not going to be absolutely freezing.


----------



## WGASA (Mar 10, 2018)

Have the Guess soundtrack & it works, the Sow sounds bring them in but only once, have never had the same hogs respond to the call twice they wise up.


----------



## drawedback (Mar 10, 2018)

It should work if they are close. I have grunted in hogs on many occasions while deer hunting. If I see a group out in a field close by I will just make a series of quick grunts with a deer grunt call, and I've had them come running right to the bottom of the tree. I have also had them completely ignore me, but never had any to act scared of it.


----------



## jkendal1 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Hog Call*

Okay, I got a chance to try it out and it did work until they winded me. I heard the pigs coming thru the woods at a slow/medium pace behind me, so I grunted for a solid 10 seconds and stopped just to see any reaction. The slow turned into a fast pace run right towards my clearing, I heard them jump into the creek about 50yds in the thick stuff, but I could tell they were circling wide enough to stay out of the clearing. About the time I thought they would pop out, the running stopped immeadiately and I heard them trying to sneak away back from where they came. I got some moving to do on my stands,  but I am overall happy with it.


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 13, 2018)

That's why I'm on the fence about calling. If their packed up rooting or wallowing or whatever, they're content and living life as usual. You have a better chance of sneaking up on em. Now if you're calling and interrupt their routine, I feel like you're the one being hunted at that point and have less of a chance to get off a good shot because they're more alert.

However, If you could set up a remote digital call away from your location.....


----------



## bigbug (Sep 12, 2018)

Tried a baby pig distress call on some Javalina out here in Arizona. We were high up on a ridge overlooking the desert floor calling Coyotes. saw some Javalina about 300 yards out walking away from our location. I tried the baby pig distress call just to see what happened (it wasn't season). As soon as I hit the call those things turned around and charged up the hill as fast as they could go, there was about 15 or 20 of them. I couldn't turn the call off fast enough, they almost over ran us. It works on them, I never saw such an immediate reaction to a call!!!!!


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 12, 2018)

I carry a grunter with me when hunting hogs. While it don't always draw them in it has never ran them off either. Richard


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 12, 2018)

I use one while stalking hogs if I break a limb or one gets squirmy. I think it relaxes them a little and will let me slide on in. I just use a deer grunt call tho


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 12, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 13, 2018)

treemanjohn said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Now that is humorous !!!


----------



## killerv (Sep 13, 2018)

Last one we killed I just manually made the feeder go off, we barely got setup in the ground blind before pigs were under it. We've done that twice. They are never far from hearing it go off.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 20, 2018)

killerv said:


> Last one we killed I just manually made the feeder go off, we barely got setup in the ground blind before pigs were under it. We've done that twice. They are never far from hearing it go off.


I hunted a few times in North Florida and the pigs would show up 15-30 minutes before the feeders went off, just hang out in the palmettos and then rush in when the feeder goes off.
The pigs I hunt in Georgia never come to the feeder like that and the trail cams and sitting in the stands prove it. It is really strange but they just seem to come by at random times and check to see if any food is out.


----------

